

45 Delightful Wood Textured Websites - mupet
http://blogfreakz.com/news/45-delightful-wood-textured-websites/
As a growing trend in web design, wood textures really give a natural and organic feel to a website. If you’re planning to create your very own wood textured website, these examples will inspire you. All the websites below use wood as one of their elements. If you know of other awesome websites we missed, feel free to comment below.
======
ApolloRising
Blog Spam. Real link here:
[http://inspirationfeed.com/design/2010/04/45-delightful-
wood...](http://inspirationfeed.com/design/2010/04/45-delightful-wood-
textured-websites/)

